

Salman Khan's Commencement address - bagelicious
http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2012/commencement-khan-address-0608.html

======
kgosser
I find it interesting how MIT's video player is really poor. Video stops
playing every minute or so. Terrible buffering. Irony..?

